# Brass Brush?



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Just bought a Dakine Tuning kit. This is the kit that includes it all quick question though I'm looking for a brass brush such as the one Snowolf uses in his youtube video. I went to lowes and couldn't find one that large I only found ones tooth brush size. So I'm trying to go out asap and pick one up where are you guys buying them from? I want to tune this board!!!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

tire cleaning brush - Google Product Search


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

$3 at Home Depot in the paint section. It's stainless steel bristles but I believe them to be softer then the brass ones.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

skycdo said:


> $3 at Home Depot in the paint section. It's stainless steel bristles but I believe them to be softer then the brass ones.


Oh Man I didn't know you could use anything but Brass... I saw that that one I should have bought it.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the one I picked up in a kit 3 Brush Kit, Nylon, HorseHair, Brass for Ski Snowboard

or I think Amazon had some just not prime shipping


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Rider161 said:


> This is the one I picked up in a kit 3 Brush Kit, Nylon, HorseHair, Brass for Ski Snowboard
> 
> or I think Amazon had some just not prime shipping


I just looked at the kit and it says the nylon brush is the one used for cleaning off old wax is this true?!?! If this is the case I may be able to find one of those.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm... I use brass brush before waxing and before I use base cleaner. I use a scotch brite brillo pad and nylon brush after waxing for polish.

Nylon brushes are much softer so I don't know how that works for cleaning of old wax


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

^same as above


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

So back to the brass brush it seems... Does anyone know if the brush Skycdo suggested would work? Would the steel be to rough?


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

civic2tegg said:


> So back to the brass brush it seems... Does anyone know if the brush Skycdo suggested would work? Would the steel be to rough?


I use the same one he posted but mine has brass bristles. Bought at Home Depot.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

2 in. Brass Stripping Brush-BB2 at The Home Depot

see if they would be willing to ship this one to the store for you, or just order it online :thumbsup:

I think a steel one would be to stiff, but I am still new myself so someone with more time and knowledge would know for sure.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rider161 said:


> 2 in. Brass Stripping Brush-BB2 at The Home Depot
> 
> see if they would be willing to ship this one to the store for you, or just order it online :thumbsup:
> 
> I think a steel one would be to stiff, but I am still new myself so someone with more time and knowledge would know for sure.


That's the one I use.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Where is the cheapest place to get the Dakine set (including the iron)?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

picked up mine from amazon for 80.00 with free 2 day shipping with prime membership or 3.99 for overnight :thumbsup:


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I saw those at home depot but their small... The kit comes with one a little smaller if you guys are getting it done with that then I could probably use the one in the kit.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

yea the one in the bag is kinda small but will get the job done. kinda think of it as a push mower with an acre of grass to cut and the bigger brushes like a riding mower :laugh: if you are only looking for a brass brush and not worried about the others found it for 19.00-20.00 if you don't have an amazon prime account Home - Shumaker's Ski & Snowboardjust look up brass brushes and if you do have an amazon account two day delivery for 19.98.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

One Ball Jay Hot Wax Kit 2012


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

civic2tegg said:


> So back to the brass brush it seems... Does anyone know if the brush Skycdo suggested would work? Would the steel be to rough?


The reason everyone recommends brass is because it is a softer metal but the bristles on mine are finer and softer than the brass ones. That isn't the case for all other steel brushes. You def don't want to get one with tough steel bristles that are used for hardcore paint removal or metal prep.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Rider161 said:


> yea the one in the bag is kinda small but will get the job done. kinda think of it as a push mower with an acre of grass to cut and the bigger brushes like a riding mower :laugh: if you are only looking for a brass brush and not worried about the others found it for 19.00-20.00 if you don't have an amazon prime account Home - Shumaker's Ski & Snowboardjust look up brass brushes and if you do have an amazon account two day delivery for 19.98.


HAHA :laugh: That's great that exactly what it's going to be like sitting there for 30 minutes with a little toothbrush cleaning the base.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

skycdo said:


> The reason everyone recommends brass is because it is a softer metal but the bristles on mine are finer and softer than the brass ones. That isn't the case for all other steel brushes. You def don't want to get one with tough steel bristles that are used for hardcore paint removal or metal prep.


I hear you... Just want to be safe with what I throw on my base.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

How about brass grill brushes. Used for cast iron porcelain enameled grill grates.

https://www.google.com/search?aq=0&....,cf.osb&fp=f8402f01c489f1b3&biw=1680&bih=935


----------



## snowcrazy181 (Oct 2, 2011)

civic2tegg said:


> Oh Man I didn't know you could use anything but Brass... I saw that that one I should have bought it.


Stainless is not softer than brass. It will def pull more material off than brass (IE wax and base layer)


----------

